# Whodunit 3000!



## elroy

*Unser altkluger Sprachenthusiast hat noch einen neuen Rekord aufgestellt.

 Herzlichen Glückwunsch!    * ​


----------



## Artrella

*Again mein Freund!!! Du bist the best!!! Wow!!! Congrats Who!!!*


----------



## alc112

Who!!!! Wow!!!!1 You have already reached 3000 posts!!!! I think I congratulated you last week!!!
Congratulations again!!! You will reach Artrella if you continue working as you are doing now.


----------



## timpeac

Aber was ist passiert? Ich glaub's nicht! Schon 3000! Vielen Dank für alle deine Beiträge.


----------



## lauranazario

Congratulations, Whodunit... for 3000 intriguing posts. (Remember, I don't speak German... yet)

Saludos,
LN


----------



## cuchuflete

*Well done Sir!

* I've enjoyed reading your posts in the languages I can manage, and am tempted to learn yours, just to see more of your helpful and witty style in action.

Thank you Dan,
Cuchu
​


----------



## Lancel0t

COngratulations who!


----------



## Jana337

Schon wieder ein Geburtstag???
Das ist ein atemberaubendes Tempo. 
Všechno nejlepší a děkuji za pomoc!

Jana


----------



## Alfry

Congratulation D.
you are a bright boy


----------



## Magg

CONGRATULATIONS, WHO​  
BEST WISHES​  
Magg​


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> *Unser altkluger Sprachenthusiast hat noch einen neuen Rekord aufgestellt.
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!    * ​



Haha, thank you very much, Elroy, for creating this wonderful thread. I hope I may keep correcting you.



			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> *Again mein Freund!!! Du bist the best!!! Wow!!! Congrats Who!!!*



Great Denglish, without mistakes. Thank you very much for your congratulation.



			
				alc112 said:
			
		

> Who!!!! Wow!!!!1 You have already reached 3000 posts!!!! I think I congratulated you last week!!!
> Congratulations again!!! You will reach Artrella if you continue working as you are doing now.



Oh, do you really think so? Artrella is "unovertakable". Thank you Alc, I hope to congratulate you on your second milestone.



			
				timpeac said:
			
		

> Aber was ist passiert? Ich glaub's nicht! Schon 3000! Vielen Dank für alle deine Beiträge.



Wow, your German is unbelievable great. I couldn't find any mistake. Thank you very much.



			
				lauranazario said:
			
		

> Congratulations, Whodunit... for 3000 intriguing posts. (Remember, I don't speak German... yet)
> 
> Saludos,
> LN



Haha, not yet? Visit our German forum (ohh - the commercials) and I'm gonna teach you very good German. Thank you too.



			
				cuchuflete said:
			
		

> *Well done Sir!
> 
> * I've enjoyed reading your posts in the languages I can manage, and am tempted to learn yours, just to see more of your helpful and witty style in action.
> 
> Thank you Dan,
> Cuchu
> ​



I only know German (the new spelling) and a bit of English. Thank you very much, though.



			
				Lancel0t said:
			
		

> COngratulations who!



Oh, I'd never dreamt of a congratulation from the Philippines. Thank you, Lancel0t.



			
				Jana337 said:
			
		

> Schon wieder ein Geburtstag???
> Das ist ein atemberaubendes Tempo.
> Všechno nejlepší a děkuji za pomoc!
> 
> Jana



Děkuji pěkně, Jano. Pomohu ti rád.



			
				Alfry said:
			
		

> Congratulation D.
> you are a bright boy



Well, I think the same goes for you. Thank you for your congatulation.



			
				Magg said:
			
		

> CONGRATULATIONS, WHO​
> BEST WISHES​
> Magg​



Ah, I missed your congratulation, Magg. But now it's there. Thank you very much.


----------



## Agnès E.

Yes, we all wonder: whodunit? and 3000 times?

Proof


----------



## LV4-26

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Yes, we all wonder: whodunit?


Who has. 
Congratulations.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Whodunit: Congratulations on such an accomplishment! It's true: You bring a certain _je ne sais quoi _ to the forum. Keep it up!


----------



## Cath.S.

You've done it, it is great, and you'll do even better, wonderboy!

*ICH GRATULIERE DIR,*
* DANIEL ! *​Cath​


----------



## Outsider

Congrats, Whodunit!


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Haha, thank you very much, Elroy, for creating this wonderful thread. I hope I may keep on  correcting you.
> 
> 
> 
> Great Denglish, without any  mistakes. Thank you very much for your congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, do you really think so? Artrella is "unovertakable". Thank you Alc, I hope to congratulate you on a second milestone.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, your German is unbelievably great. I couldn't find any mistakes. Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, not yet? Visit our German forum (ohh - the advertising) and I'll  teach you very good German. Thank you too.
> 
> 
> 
> I only know German (with  the new spelling) and a bit of English. Thank you very much, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'd never dreamt of being congratulated  from the Philippines. Thank you, Lancel0t.
> 
> 
> 
> Děkuji pěkně, Jano. Pomohu ti rád. (CANNOT CORRECT!   )
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think the same goes for you. Thank you for your congatulations.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I was missing your congratulations, Magg. But now it's there. Thank you very much.



What an exciting prospect!    If that'll make you happy, though, then I hope you keep on correcting me too!    Just know that I'll do the same...  

Actually, to give myself a head start and keep myself in the game, I've already messed around with your previous post.


----------



## germinal

Thanks for your help with my questions Whodunit - congratulations on your 3k.     Germinal


----------



## MrMagoo

3000?!?!
Meine Fre... ehm 'Güte'!!!!
Ich hab' noch nichtmal 100...
Bis ich die 3000 erreiche, sitze ich sicher noch einige hundert Stunden vorm Rechner - na denn, prost!
Glückwunsch und viel Erfolg für die nächsten 3000 Beiträge!

-MrMagoo


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Gratulation, Whodunit!

Danke für die Erklärungen, die du mir bisher gegeben hast! Viel Spaß bei den zukünftigen Posts! Ciao!


----------



## DDT

Toll Daniel!

DDT


----------



## la grive solitaire

WUNDERBAR!   CONGRATULATIONS, WHODUNIT! ​


----------



## funnydeal

Congratulations Whodunit !!!​


----------



## gaer

I'm 16 posts late. 
Congratulations Daniel!​Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Yes, we all wonder: whodunit? and 3000 times?
> 
> Proof



I "dunit", of course. Thanks for your congratulations.



			
				LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Who has.
> Congratulations.



Yes, I have. I have to thank you for your congratulations as well.



			
				VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Whodunit: Congratulations on such an accomplishment! It's true: You bring a certain _je ne sais quoi _ to the forum. Keep it up!



Yep, Venus, I'll keep it up. I like that saying. Thank you too.



			
				egueule said:
			
		

> You've done it, it is great, and you'll do even better, wonderboy!
> 
> *ICH GRATULIERE DIR,*
> * DANIEL ! *​Cath​



Haha, your German is unbelievable correct. I like it. Thank you, Egueule.



			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> Congrats, Whodunit!



Obrigado, Outsider.



			
				elroy said:
			
		

> What an exciting prospect! If that'll make you happy, though, then I hope you keep on correcting me too! Just know that I'll do the same...
> 
> Actually, to give myself a head start and keep myself in the game, I've already messed around with your previous post.



Grrr .... I hate my mistakes. Thank you for correcting me again.



			
				germinal said:
			
		

> Thanks for your help with my questions Whodunit - congratulations on your 3k.     Germinal



I'll keep on helping you, Germanial. But I'm expecting the same from you.



			
				MrMagoo said:
			
		

> 3000?!?!
> Meine Fre... ehm 'Güte'!!!!
> Ich hab' noch nichtmal 100...
> Bis ich die 3000 erreiche, sitze ich sicher noch einige hundert Stunden vorm Rechner - na denn, prost!
> Glückwunsch und viel Erfolg für die nächsten 3000 Beiträge!
> 
> -MrMagoo



Was, hundert Stunden schon??? Oh, my poor eyes.



			
				jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Gratulation, Whodunit!
> 
> Danke für die Erklärungen, die du mir bisher gegeben hast! Viel Spaß bei den zukünftigen Posts! Ciao!



I'm impressed by your wonderful German, Jorge. You have to keep on studying it.



			
				DDT said:
			
		

> Toll Daniel!
> 
> DDT



Haha, thank you very much for your effort to write something in German.



			
				la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> WUNDERBAR!   CONGRATULATIONS, WHODUNIT! ​



Thank you, LGS. BTW, do you know German???



			
				funnydeal said:
			
		

> Congratulations Whodunit !!!​



Oh, a congratulation from Mexico: Thank you very much, Funny.



			
				gaer said:
			
		

> I'm 16 posts late.
> Congratulations Daniel!​Gaer



No problem. That's what matters most is that you congratulated me.


----------



## Ralf

Zwar etwas spät, jedoch nicht weniger herzlich:
Auch von mir alles Gute zur 3000. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es bei dir in diesem Tempo weitergeht - und davon haben wir schließlich alle etwas.

Ralf


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Děkuji pěkně, Jano. Pomohu ti rád. (CANNOT CORRECT!   )



There is nothing to correct, actually. 

Jana


----------



## Jade

Da komme ich ja gerade noch rechtzeitig zum Feiern!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Who, du hast es sicherlich verdient. Mach weiter so!

Jade




			
				jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Gratulation, Whodunit!
> 
> Danke für die Erklärungen, die du mir bisher gegeben hast! Viel Spaß bei den zukünftigen Posts! Ciao!


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Congratulations Whodunit!! 

It's a pleasure meeting you here 3,000 times and more!!


----------



## Whodunit

Ralf said:
			
		

> Zwar etwas spät, jedoch nicht weniger herzlich:
> Auch von mir alles Gute zur 3000. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es bei dir in diesem Tempo weitergeht - und davon haben wir schließlich alle etwas.
> 
> Ralf



Na, Hauptsache ...    Danke schön, Ralf, dass du wenigstens ein bisschen Zeit gefunden hast, mich ein wenig zu beglückwünschen.



			
				Jana337 said:
			
		

> There is nothing to correct, actually.
> 
> Jana



Haha, my Czech is improving!!!    Well, I made a huge effort to provide you the best Czech I ever typed.   



			
				Jade said:
			
		

> Da komme ich ja gerade noch rechtzeitig zum Feiern!
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch Who, du hast es sicherlich verdient. Mach weiter so!
> 
> Jade



Danke schön, Jade. Man kommt doch nie zu spät zu einem Fest der Glückwünsche, solange man überhaupt gratuliert, oder?   



			
				LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Congratulations Whodunit!!
> 
> It's a pleasure meeting you here 3,000 times and more!!



Well, I think I have to say the same for you, Lady. Thank you very much for your congratulations.


----------



## Phryne

Ohhh, Daniel, I hope it's not too late!!!


  *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​ * 

*


----------



## te gato

Who has gotten 3000 posts???
Why....Whodunit....has dunit...why?

I congratulate you on 3000 posts...
(_I'm sure that I just did that...like..a week ago_)
Anyway...keep up the great work!!
I look forward to 4-5-6000...yadda,yadda...


----------



## Whodunit

Phryne said:
			
		

> Ohhh, Daniel, I hope it's not too late!!!
> 
> 
> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​ *
> 
> *



Thank you very much, María (hope I spelled it correctly). It's never to late to congratulate someone, is it?   



			
				te gato said:
			
		

> Who has gotten 3000 posts???
> Why....Whodunit....has dunit...why?
> 
> I congratulate you on 3000 posts...
> (_I'm sure that I just did that...like..a week ago_)
> Anyway...keep up the great work!!
> I look forward to 4-5-6000...yadda,yadda...



You've already congratulated me? Okay, if so ... once again ... thank you very much for the congratulations and for your kind yadda, yadda ...


----------



## mjscott

Who is it, now, who’s really just a kid—
Who should enjoy the sun on bike, or skis;
But is, instead, right here harvesting thought
From Latin roots and words from Ancient Greece?

We never know quite thoroughly what to think,
Does Ego rule his answers, or does Id?
We judge, and then impunity prevails,
Remembering that he still is just a kid!

He keeps us on our toes, expecting age
Gives us more knowledge swimming in our minds—
While reams of abled-neurons dance in his
In German, English—language of all kinds!

To think that he will only harvest more
Of what life has to offer seems to stun. It
Boggles thought imagining how the posts
Have crept up past three thousand for Whodunit!

_Congrats, Kid—You Deserve It!_​


----------



## lsp

Learning is a treasure that will follow its owner everywhere.
-- Chinese Proverb

Congrats on your WR milestone!


----------



## Whodunit

mjscott said:
			
		

> Who is it, now, who’s really just a kid—
> Who should enjoy the sun on bike, or skis;
> But is, instead, right here harvesting thought
> From Latin roots and words from Ancient Greece?
> 
> We never know quite thoroughly what to think,
> Does Ego rule his answers, or does Id?
> We judge, and then impunity prevails,
> Remembering that he still is just a kid!
> 
> He keeps us on our toes, expecting age
> Gives us more knowledge swimming in our minds—
> While reams of abled-neurons dance in his
> In German, English—language of all kinds!
> 
> To think that he will only harvest more
> Of what life has to offer seems to stun. It
> Boggles thought imagining how the posts
> Have crept up past three thousand for Whodunit!
> 
> _Congrats, Kid—You Deserve It!_​



Thank you so much, MJ Scott, I totally enyoed reading your poem ...     

I'm really just a kid.   



> Learning is a treasure that will follow its owner everywhere.
> -- Chinese Proverb
> 
> Congrats on your WR milestone!



Thanky ou too, LSP. I hope not to be "stalked" by learning.


----------



## ILT

3000 hugs to a great collaborator!!!

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## jacinta

Hello, who (Daniel  ) You are an inspiration to us all.  I wish I had this forum when I was your age!    I had to communicate by smoke signal back then!!
Congratulations,  

jacinta


----------

